

Bill Would Block Banks Taking TARP Money From Hiring H-1Bs - escapade
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/bill-would-block-banks-taking-tarp-money-from-hiring-h-1bs

======
Tangurena
This amendment won't pass. Too much "big money" benefits from the H1B program
to let it get attached to the latest TARP.

